# Rheem Proterra 80 platinum Error A102 on startup. Brand New



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

I just purchased a brand new Rheem Proterra platinum 80 gallon tank and spend all day installing, running electrical, deleting gas lines…..

All to get to the initial start up and……..

beep….beep….beep

A102

this is a brand new unit in opened box, instal went smooth.…

why would I be getting this error code?

not much info on this new unit and ever number is closed for the weekend.

can anyone help please!

thanks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you asked your supply house rep about the error code?


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

No, it’s the weekend and everyone is closed. But my wife would love it, if I could get this fixed soon


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tatkins85 said:


> No, it’s the weekend and everyone is closed. But my wife would love it, if I could get this fixed soon


Have you not done enough business with them that you have the rep's number?

We use our supply house for darn near every part we can. We call our rep and they answer, any time of day, any day of the week.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Open box?
How much $ did you save buying open box?


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

unopened


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> View attachment 132378


Fixed the mistake, thanks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The moral of the story is, get your rep's number, and make sure the new heater works before you scrap the old one!


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> The moral of the story is, get your rep's number, and make sure the new heater works before you scrap the old one!


my rep, would be Home Depot.
How would you check a water heater if it works properly when it needs to be full of water and fully installed prior to turning it on?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tatkins85 said:


> my rep, would be Home Depot.
> How would you check a water heater if it works properly when it needs to be full of water and fully installed prior to turning it on?


You don't buy from a supply house? And you're a plumber?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The moral of the story..
Home cheapo’s slogan should be:
“You can’t do it, and we won’t help”


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> The moral of the story..
> Home cheapo’s slogan shouldn’t be:
> “You can’t do it, and we won’t help”


*Should be


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Fak, auto correct..
Corrected.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> You don't buy from a supply house? And you're a plumber?


I’m not a Plummer.

I installed this in my personal home.

Anyone familiar with these hybrid units?


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Tatkins85 said:


> I’m not a Plummer.
> 
> I installed this in my personal home.
> 
> Anyone familiar with these hybrid units?


We are all familiar with these units because we are all professional plumbers, because this forum is exclusive to professional plumbers. You’re not going to be getting any free advice here. You should try another forum geared towards DIY


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> We are all familiar with these units because we are all professional plumbers, because this forum is exclusive to professional plumbers. You’re not going to be getting any free advice here. You should try another forum geared towards DIY


hmmm. I did not see anything that suggest this forum was only for professional plumbers.

Thanks for the advice, I’ll look for another forum for someone that has advice.

So you guys have suggestions or are familiar with this unit but purposely withholding help or suggestions because you want to get paid?

I hope not, but that would explain this world we seem to live in now a days.

I could only imagine if I used that same mindset when my Neibor ran over to my house With there kid who wasn’t breathin.

“Sorry Sam, I’m off duty today. Maybe try calling 911.”


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tatkins85 said:


> hmmm. I did not see anything that suggest this forum was only for professional plumbers.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I’ll look for another forum for someone that has advice.
> 
> ...


You didn't see something, therefore it wasn't there?
You said some pretty mean things after that.
Plumbers are essential and cool. Don't ever forget it.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> You didn't see something, therefore it wasn't there?
> You said some pretty mean things after that.
> Plumbers are essential and cool. Don't ever forget it.


Huh?

Im so confused with this thread.
I feel like I’m missing part of it or something?

I never said it wasn’t there, I stayed I did not see anything.
So… I must of made a mistake and will join a different forum.

What mean things have I said?

If so, I’m sorry. I’m just looking for some information from a possible terrible scenario that may of just happened to me.

hoping someone tells me to hit clear 3x in a row and it will fix it.

being a brand new unit, I feel like I must of forgot to hit Up Down Left Right A Start like you’re supposed to in the initial start up.

not something similar.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tatkins85 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Im so confused with this thread.
> I feel like I’m missing part of it or something?
> ...


You're ok by me.
You took a big risk installing your own product, maybe you didn't know that.
Not saying that was wrong, but now you have a problem. Not your fault.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tatkins85 said:


> hmmm. I did not see anything that suggest this forum was only for professional plumbers.
> ...............
> 
> I could only imagine if I used that same mindset when my Neibor ran over to my house.............


I'm all for people doing their own work. But this is our space. Some of us are also on other forums where we help the DIY folks. 

But that doesn't happen here. Just pretend you dialed the wrong number.....


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

“So you guys have suggestions or are familiar with this unit but purposely withholding help or suggestions because you want to get paid?”

yes I want to get paid,
do you get paid for your job?

I’ve spend 25+ years educating myself, building my business, being lic’ed, employing and PAYING employees for doing Plumbing work. I don’t think getting paid for all of the time and effort I’ve put in for over half my life is too much to ask.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I'm all for people doing their own work. But this is our space. Some of us are also on other forums where we help the DIY folks.
> 
> But that doesn't happen here. Just pretend you dialed the wrong number.....


lol, this makes perfect sense.

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> “So you guys have suggestions or are familiar with this unit but purposely withholding help or suggestions because you want to get paid?”
> 
> yes I want to get paid,
> do you get paid for your job?
> ...


Yes, but this is not a job. 

This was asking for some help or suggestions to ascenario where the job and work has already been completed.

But…. I have possibly got the short end of the stick and attempting to trouble shoot prior to the customer service line opening Monday morning.

So I can get my wife and children hot water for the weekend. Rather then waiting.

So In my opinion, attempting to benefit of someone else’s bad fortune “ Is too much to ask “

But having said that, I never refused to pay anyone.

if someonethinks they have a fix and want to charge me for the time over the phone and actually help. I would pay for that as well.

I personally would not charge for that, but to each there own.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Really? Go solve your problem.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

So your logic is:
if someone installs a water heater/etc but it isn’t working properly the work is “completed”?
therefor Someone else should figure out and fix it for free.

Here is some free advice, with your logic in mind, call a local lic’ed pro and tell them the install/job is completed- Altho it’s not working, my wife and kids were counting on me but I failed- you need to “tell me how fix it”.


I didn’t attempt to benefit from you, I didn’t ask for money from you for the misfortune that you created.

I could prob walk most people I deal with over the phone through their plumbing problems, but I’m running a business not a charity.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> So your logic is:
> if someone installs a water heater/etc but it isn’t working properly the work is “completed”?
> therefor Someone else should figure out and fix it for free.
> 
> ...


How ever you have to spin this to feel better about your self I guess.

This is not a plumbing issue, this is related directly to Rheem. It has to do with the electronics.

This is an issue as to faulty or missing equipment. I was not asking for a licensed plumber to fix a problem.

I was asking if someone is familiar with the New rheem pro terra platinum additions electrical components via

a possibe reset for the ambient sensor or even where it’s located because I believe it’s missing and this model should of come with it.

The customer service line is a free service, I’m asking if Someone may have had to call for a similar issue and if I’m barking go up the right tree.

apparently we have a bunch of money hungry Karen’s in this room that thinks there $hit don’t stink.

The greedy money hungry part comes from that fact, your attempting to make money off of something that has nothing to do with plumbing.

you want to profit from a manufacturing issue from Rheem, that they can possibly walk me through a fix over the phone on Monday.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> So your logic is:
> if someone installs a water heater/etc but it isn’t working properly the work is “completed”?
> therefor Someone else should figure out and fix it for free.
> 
> ...


That’s only directed to you, everyone else seems helpful enough to say I was in the wrong forum.

You decided to take the keyboard warrior route.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

FYI as a full time paid Firefighter/ Paramedic and a Licensed General Contractor on the side. This is not a plumbing issue, it’s directly related to the product. Via a missing or faulty sensor.

I would never charge for advice of a current issue if I was asked, completely different from asking someone how to do a job in an attempt to avoid paying a professional.

That fact you want to grab cash from misfortune says a lot about your morals.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

FYI, the problem is fixed.

Homedepot sells the ambient Temp Sensor and supplied me with one at no cost.

This unit was missing the sensor for what ever reason, without a sensor connected. The unit will throw A102 code.

sensor installed in 60 seconds and the unit is working flawlessly.

Thanks for the help to everyone who suggested to get on another forum because I was in the wrong area.

I had thought I was on a DIY page.

have a great rest of your weekend.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tatkins85 said:


> FYI as a full time paid Firefighter/ Paramedic and a Licensed General Contractor on the side. This is not a plumbing issue, it’s directly related to the product. Via a missing or faulty sensor.
> 
> I would never charge for advice of a current issue if I was asked, completely different from asking someone how to do a job in an attempt to avoid paying a professional.
> 
> That fact you want to grab cash from misfortune says a lot about your morals.


Check this full time firefighter/ paramedic out.
Getting paid for a service. 


Wow.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

An error code is not “misfortune”. 
But if that’s the way you look at it, then me and EVERY other company in the world that fixes anything that is broken is nothing but greedy..

Once again, you get paid to do you job, just like me.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> Check this full time firefighter/ paramedic out.
> Getting paid for a service.
> 
> 
> Wow.


Not when someone asks me how many trees to cut down around there property to make there home safer.

But again, how ever you have to spin it to twist Your morals around.
You guys must still be upset that the shark bite has made your job obsolete?

Just FYI…. It wasn’t me, so no need to take out the trash in My direction.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> An error code is not “misfortune”.
> But if that’s the way you look at it, then me and EVERY other company in the world that fixes anything that is broken is nothing but greedy..
> 
> Once again, you get paid to do you job, just like me.


An error code do to a part being left out of the manufacturing process of a brand new product that usually comes with said part 99/100 times….

literarily is almost the definition of misfortune.

so again, twisting Your morals around.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tatkins85 said:


> An error code do to a part being left out of the manufacturing process of a brand new product that usually comes with said part 99/100 times….
> 
> literarily is almost the definition of misfortune.
> 
> so again, twisting Your morals around.


We win.


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> We win.


Why?

because I fixed my issue and did all of my plumbing work with sharks bites “ the equivalent of a plumber”. 

or

Currently have a fully functional water heater?


----------



## Tatkins85 (10 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> We win.


Or secret answer #3

because I was smart enough to actually pass the general contractors test and didn’t have to settle for just the plumbing?


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tatkins85 said:


> Why?
> 
> because I fixed my issue and did all of my plumbing work with sharks bites “ the equivalent of a plumber”.
> 
> ...





Tatkins85 said:


> Or secret answer #3
> 
> because I was smart enough to actually pass the general contractors test and didn’t have to settle for just the plumbing?


It's less complicated than all that. You've missed it from the beginning. Thought you had it figured out since, but now not so much.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tatkins85 said:


> Or secret answer #3
> 
> because I was smart enough to actually pass the general contractors test and didn’t have to settle for just the plumbing?


You are breaking forum rules. You need to vet yourself to post here.









READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Smart enough to pass the GC test,
but then uses shark bite fittings.

That’s going to come back to bite you in the azz, we actually get a lot of work from floods due to shark bite fittings.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I guarantee that Rheem would recommend you call a licensed plumber for an electronics issue with one of their units. 



Tatkins85 said:


> Or secret answer #3
> 
> because I was smart enough to actually pass the general contractors test and didn’t have to settle for just the plumbing?


I don't know where you're from, but here it takes 8 years and several hundred hours of formal education to become a licensed master plumber. It takes significantly less time, money, and training to get a GC license. Your attempted flex means nothing.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tatkins85 said:


> FYI as a full time paid Firefighter/ Paramedic and a Licensed General Contractor on the side. This is not a plumbing issue, it’s directly related to the product. Via a missing or faulty sensor.
> 
> I would never charge for advice of a current issue if I was asked, completely different from asking someone how to do a job in an attempt to avoid paying a professional.
> 
> That fact you want to grab cash from misfortune says a lot about your morals.


Was this Pro-Bono, or were you on the Firefighter pay clock doing what you get paid for


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s so frustrating when these DIY people miss the point. It’s not that we’re all a bunch of money hungry plumbers waiting to stick our greedy hands into their pockets. It’s about the fact that this is our recreational space to socialize with other professionals. It would be very similar if you were out playing golf with your buddies and the guy you’ve never seen before in the group behind you overheard that you’re a plumber and started asking you for advice on what pex he should use for his bathroom remodel.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tatkins85 said:


> my rep, would be Home Depot.
> How would you check a water heater if it works properly when it needs to be full of water and fully installed prior to turning it on?



Most of the Hy bred units from Rheem are trouble....
if it has the water sensors on it and the Wi Fi system built into
the unit it is probably going to be something with slight moisture on the
concrete floor tripping the water sensor.....

if this has those features it probably needs to be raised up off the floor

I just bought 2 of those peices of junk by accident last week and took one
back..... the other one I will have to eat and install somewhere...
the one I kept will be re-built and installed without the wi-fy and fancy
stuff taken off...


----------

